# bildgröße mehrerer bilder gleichzeitig ändern



## Luke Delicate (14. Mai 2007)

hallo erstmal an alle! 

hab ein kleines problem:

muss einige bilder in vielen verschiedenen formaten auf ein und dieselbe bildgröße bringen, die originale haben so ungefähr um 2000x1550, brauchen würde ich sie alle 1024x768!

jedoch nicht zuschneiden sondern verkleinern.
habs mit einer aktion schon probiert, alle bilder laufen durch aber die gewünschten änderungen werden nicht gespeichert.

wär super wenn mir jemand die einzelnen aktionen posten könnte!
vielen dank im vorraus!
beste grüße

Luke


----------



## chmee (14. Mai 2007)

Aktion erstellen und diese im Datei-Batch benutzen.

Die Aktion ist eigentlich nur Resize to 1024x768 !

Batch:
Dort wird - wenn man es anklickt - auch gespeichert, auf Wunsch mit
anderem Namen und in einen anderen Ordner.

mfg chmee


----------



## Muster Max (14. Mai 2007)

Die Aktion meines Anhangs in Deinem Photoshop laden.

Über *Datei-> Automatisieren -> Stapelverarbeitung* den gewünschten Ordner auswählen
der Deine zu formatierenden Bilder enthält. Anschliessend im Dropdownmenü für die Aktionen
die Reformatierungsoption aus meinem Anhang einstellen und abschliessend einen Zielordner 
angeben wo die reformatierten Bilder abgespeichert werden sollen und *OK* drücken.


----------



## maxiw (14. Mai 2007)

Geht auch mit einem anderen Programm, wenn es nicht unbedingt Photoshop sein muss.
Mit Thumbs Plus 7 geht das z.B. auch gut.

Gruß maxiw


----------



## Luke Delicate (14. Mai 2007)

vielen dank!
hat tadellos geklappt.

@muster max:
wie hast du die aktion gemacht, gespeichert?


----------



## Muster Max (14. Mai 2007)

Auszug aus der Photoshop Hilfe Datei unter dem Stichwort "*Erstellen einer neuen Aktion*"
So erstellen Sie eine neue Aktion

Öffnen Sie eine Datei.
Klicken Sie in der Aktionen-Palette auf die Schaltfläche "Neue Aktion erstellen"
Schaltfläche 'Neu' oder wählen Sie aus dem Menü der Aktionen-Palette den Befehl
"Neue Aktion".
Geben Sie einen Namen für die Aktion ein.
(Photoshop) Wählen Sie unter "Set" ein Set aus.
Legen Sie ggf. eine oder beide der folgenden Optionen fest:
          * Weisen Sie der Aktion einen Tastaturbefehl zu. Sie können jede Kombination
aus Funktionstaste, Strg-Taste (Windows) bzw. Befehlstaste (Mac OS) und Umschalt-
taste wählen (z. B. Strg + Umschalt + F3). Ausnahmen: In Windows kann die Taste F1
nicht verwendet werden, dasselbe gilt für die Kombination aus F4 oder F6 mit der Strg-Taste.
          * (Photoshop) Weisen Sie eine Farbe für die Anzeige im Schalter-Modus zu.
Klicken Sie auf "Aktion". Das Symbol "Aufzeichnen" in der Aktionen-Palette ist
nun rot Schaltfläche 'Aufzeichnung beginnen' (rot) .

      Wichtig: Beim Aufzeichnen des Befehls "Speichern unter" darf der Dateiname nicht
geändert werden. Wenn Sie einen neuen Dateinamen eingeben, zeichnet Photoshop den
Dateinamen auf und verwendet ihn bei jedem Ausführen der Aktion. Wenn Sie vor dem
Speichern zu einem anderen Ordner wechseln, können Sie einen anderen Speicherort
angeben, ohne einen Dateinamen festlegen zu müssen.
Wählen Sie die Befehle und führen Sie die aufzuzeichnenden Vorgänge aus.
Wenn Sie die Aufzeichnung beenden möchten, klicken Sie auf die Stopp-Schaltfläche,
wählen Sie im Menü der Aktionen-Palette den Befehl "Aufzeichnung beenden" oder
drücken Sie die Esc-Taste. Soll die Aufzeichnung in derselben Aktion weitergeführt
werden, wählen Sie im Menü der Aktionen-Palette den Befehl "Aufzeichnung beginnen".


----------

